# Paygrades



## theveeem (Jun 26, 2020)

Hello again! Questions, questions, I’m always full
of questions. 😂 

I have searched and searched on tbr, but can’t quite seem to find what I’m after...

Is there an area here on tbr or elsewhere that talks about the basic rules and responsibilities of a team member who is of the pay grade 45 echelon? Are there basic similarities across-the-board for everyone who is of that pay grade, outside of their normal job duties at Target? Key holding, access on workbench, coaching ability for tm’s etc.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 26, 2020)

Pg45 tl is a team lead. They can be a key holder & lod too. Depending on scheduled shift by sd.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## theveeem (Jun 26, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Pg45 tl is a team lead. They can be a key holder & lod too. Depending on scheduled shift by sd.


This is rather... mmm. Elucidating. Thank you
So, I’m not bonkers for having thought that I should have keys and access to areas of the store? 

Like... 😂 do you know how nice it would be to not have to call for a leader to get my walkie?

I have always been a Leader- from day one, naturally. It would be nice, however, to be treated with mutual leadership respect by other leads and etl. Respect meaning: I just want to be able to do ALL that my position entails- from the VM work to the leadership aspect.

How should I go about properly advocating for myself in this situation? I’m not comfortable with speaking with HR right now, but I am very upset that I have been held back and not allowed to fully grow into the totality of my position within Target.


----------



## theveeem (Jun 26, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> View attachment 10820


Ahhh, and what glamorous piece of literature is this? I think I need to do some reading!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 26, 2020)

Are you still a Vm? That title maybe holding you back. You are signing king.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 26, 2020)

theveeem said:


> Ahhh, and what glamorous piece of literature is this? I think I need to do some reading!


The page is from the modernization handbook.


----------



## theveeem (Jun 26, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> The page is from the modernization handbook.


I had a feeling. Thank you!!


----------



## Yetive (Jun 26, 2020)

Your role seems to be incredibly store specific.  Some stores use VM for sets and reshop--basically extra hands.  My store, VM is absolutely a leader in the store (no keys, but he has his own walkie.  You can order. Order yourself a walkie). He is included in all leader meetings, staffing discussions, TM development, etc. . . .  There are, however, limitations that come with the role.  VM cannot be issued store keys, cannot enter coachings in Workday, and doesn't have access to TM info.  That said, there are workarounds.
It is really your SD, and perhaps SSETL, who would be able to help you establish yourself as a leader.  Not sure how long you have been a VM, but the role was changed from Visual Merchandising Leader to Visual Merchandiser a couple of years ago.


----------



## theveeem (Jun 26, 2020)

Yetive said:


> Your role seems to be incredibly store specific.  Some stores use VM for sets and reshop--basically extra hands.  My store, VM is absolutely a leader in the store (no keys, but he has his own walkie.  You can order. Order yourself a walkie). He is included in all leader meetings, staffing discussions, TM development, etc. . . .  There are, however, limitations that come with the role.  VM cannot be issued store keys, cannot enter coachings in Workday, and doesn't have access to TM info.  That said, there are workarounds.
> It is really your SD, and perhaps SSETL, who would be able to help you establish yourself as a leader.  Not sure how long you have been a VM, but the role was changed from Visual Merchandising Leader to Visual Merchandiser a couple of years ago.


I was interviewed, hired, and introduced into the position in a Leaderly fashion by HR, and HR seemed to really know my role- but they retired three months after I began working with Target. A LOT of managerial change subsequently took place, (ETL’s being hired, let go, bring etl gm-less and etl hr-less for months), and my role and development kind of just got put to the wayside.


----------



## theveeem (Jun 26, 2020)

Yetive said:


> Your role seems to be incredibly store specific.  Some stores use VM for sets and reshop--basically extra hands.  My store, VM is absolutely a leader in the store (no keys, but he has his own walkie.  You can order. Order yourself a walkie). He is included in all leader meetings, staffing discussions, TM development, etc. . . .  There are, however, limitations that come with the role.  VM cannot be issued store keys, cannot enter coachings in Workday, and doesn't have access to TM info.  That said, there are workarounds.
> It is really your SD, and perhaps SSETL, who would be able to help you establish yourself as a leader.  Not sure how long you have been a VM, but the role was changed from Visual Merchandising Leader to Visual Merchandiser a couple of years ago.


(Oh, and I do have my own walkie- just don’t have the key used by Team Leads to access the locked walkie box. )
😂


----------



## Yetive (Jun 26, 2020)

Is there a good, well established VM nearby who could help?  Could your VMD help?


----------



## allnew2 (Jun 26, 2020)

Unless you are an inbound Tl you shouldn’t have a key because there no reason too .


----------



## Yetive (Jun 26, 2020)

Lol.  At a big store.  We rotate TLs for weekend open and close shifts.  If our 1 ETL or closing TL is on vacation, we would also cover during the week.


----------



## CIHYFS (Jun 26, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Unless you are an inbound Tl you shouldn’t have a key because there no reason too .


I believe key distribution is up to the SD.  All TL's at my store have keys to the equipment room and the compactor (same core).  There are also 5 to 6 TL's that are "key carriers" that have keys to unlock the building and have alarm codes.  I believe with modernization, there is no extra pay to carry a key and it is all up to the the SD's discretion as to who is given keys.


----------



## allnew2 (Jun 26, 2020)

CIHYFS said:


> I believe key distribution is up to the SD.  All TL's at my store have keys to the equipment room and the compactor (same core).  There are also 5 to 6 TL's that are "key carriers" that have keys to unlock the building and have alarm codes.  I believe with modernization, there is no extra pay to carry a key and it is all up to the the SD's discretion as to who is given keys.


That is correct however why would they need the master key to get in the building if the inbound Tl will be there ? The cost to make keys for no reason if you ask me . Unless they fulfill the duties that come with the key such as opening cash office , receiving , control room , get the door for the early team , doing trash etc  I see no point on them having it . The risk of someone losing their keys and the having to core the whole store ain’t cheap


----------



## sunnydays (Jun 27, 2020)

if you have keys and codes you should be on a weekend closing rotation


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 12, 2020)

sunnydays said:


> if you have keys and codes you should be on a weekend closing rotation


On rotation but not closing


----------



## ItsMagic1458 (Jul 13, 2020)

theveeem said:


> This is rather... mmm. Elucidating. Thank you
> So, I’m not bonkers for having thought that I should have keys and access to areas of the store?
> 
> Like... 😂 do you know how nice it would be to not have to call for a leader to get my walkie?
> ...


 Fellow VM here!
Like others have been saying it sounds like each store does things very different. I would discuss it with your direct leader and let them know you need access to certain things in order to be able to do your job efficiently. I talked with my leaders (SSETL and SD) about getting keys to the wave, baler, etc. (Things I need daily to get my job done) and they had no problem giving them to me once I put it in a business standpoint. I think the more you have these discussions about your responsibilities and things you need, the more insight they get on your job and the more you gain the respect you need to properly lead your role. I’ve learned very quickly a lot of people don’t actually understand the VM role and thankfully the leadership in my building has been very receptive to my feedback and have recently been giving me more freedom and noticing the difference my job makes in the store.


----------



## Kaitii (Jul 13, 2020)

wait when did tech go from being "experts" to "consultants"


----------



## Jenim12 (Jul 14, 2020)

Kaitii said:


> wait when did tech go from being "experts" to "consultants"



They have been consultants since the operating model pilot!


----------



## WoodlandCreature (Jul 14, 2020)

Not every pay grade 45 team member is a team leader, and only team leaders and above can get store keys (except APTL and HRTLs, who are not eligible for keys). 
APL, PML, VM, APS, etc, are not Team Leaders despite being PG45, and aren't eligible for keys (or TL bonuses). 

Losing a store key is quite expensive to the store, and is an immediate corrective action. It's not really worth it if all you're looking for is the convenience of letting yourself in the front door.


----------



## LUNCHpod (Aug 5, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> View attachment 10820


Wait, did APS get bumped down to PG35?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 5, 2020)

LUNCHpod said:


> Wait, did APS get bumped down to PG35?


Last year.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Aug 5, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Unless you are an inbound Tl you shouldn’t have a key because there no reason too .


Lmao. All team leads have keys in my store. The new ones don’t close alone yet, but have opened and been in charge from 6-8am.


----------



## allnew2 (Aug 5, 2020)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Lmao. All team leads have keys in my store. The new ones don’t close alone yet, but have opened and been in charge from 6-8am.


Are you doing all the duties that comes with the key? Otherwise I see no point no reason for all leads to have keys to be honest


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Aug 6, 2020)

When someone needs the compactor open, whoever’s closest gets it. The etls have basically become too good to close so all the leads Have to close at some point on their weekend. When the unload gmtl is off another tl opens. Usually another gmtl. Sometimes it’s the fulfillment tl and on rare occasions it’s a grocery or sltl.
“all the duties that come with the key” is old news now that there aren’t lods.


----------



## MrT (Aug 6, 2020)

All tl have keys in my store they either have a closing rotation on weekends or work unload in the am, or if your lucky like me you get to do both, haha jk it sucks. 😑


----------

